# Powder coating recommendations? Manchester.



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Evening all.
I'm stripping down and rebuilding the rear axle on my E46 M3 so need the parts sand blasting and powder coating.

Can anybody recommend someone.

I live near the Trafford Centre in Manchester.

Thanks.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have a look on m3 cutters may get a response there? Or ask on bimmerposts uk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I had a chassis pea blasted and powder coated in Burnley years ago, did a superb job and still looks perfect...

Can see if I can find the details if you don't get any luck more locally...


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Have a look on m3 cutters may get a response there? Or ask on bimmerposts uk


Done.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump bump.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

A while ago I was thinking of getting my alloys powder coated and spoke at length to a guy at APC. I didn't do it in the end as the car has turned into a much bigger restoration project than we imagined (we are still on the welding stage), but he was very helpful and the price was quite cheap as I recall.

http://www.apcukltd.co.uk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The wheel specialist in Manchester might help. I had my wheels done there a couple of years ago and asked him to do some radiators for me. As long as they could fit in his booth he was more than happy to do stuff, at the time anyway. 

Trafford park area is a busy, industrious place so I am surprised that a shot blasting/ powder coating business is not around.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Just googled and your spoilt for choice in manny.
Apc and Stockport powder coaters seem right up your street just not sure how local you need them to be.
Tbh for stuff like this I am less fussy than say with a paint sprayer. Different process altogether and you don’t get runs in powder coating like paint.

It’s a messy process too, so I would never judge on the premises alone. I have worked in blasting, spraying and paint booths


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Powder coating is excellent in the right place....but it only takes a pin hole,moisture gets under...before you notice its game over.The curse of the TVR chassis.
As opposed to paint which can be touched in....granted an axle is not the same as a chassis,but could soon be £,s wasted.
Just a thought
http://www.southwaysautomotive.co.uk/tvrchassis/


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

2 pack paint for wheels for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

